# Click Clack lids?



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Ive been looking for a click clack lid for my rocky and cant seem to find a uk supplier anywhere.

am i looking in the wrong places? or is there a uk based equivalent?

And if anyone has used this on their rocky before, does it push the majority of grind retention out?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

From the YouTube vid doesn't look to me like it would produce enough force


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

This any good?

http://www.fishpond.co.uk/Kitchen/Click-Clack-1-23-4-Litre-Large-Pantry-Storage-Container-Set-of-3-Charcoal/9999625714548


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Used to use a Cough, Costabucks, cough tin with an circle of card cut 5mm bigger than the lid, stuck to the lid and then first time you push it down the bean hopper, the card "wrinkles".

Cost is physically minimal but mentally can leave some scars







( i did wrap mine in other coffee bean stickers but always knew what was underneath...dirty!)

Might save you some pennies whilst you seeking some click clack lids

John


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I found one on Amazon a couple years back for a pasta container and cost about £10, definitely worth the expense if you can get one!


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll have a look into cheaper options, I don't think I can justify £45 for a lid. Maybe I'll just save for something better


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

bit cheaper here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Click-Clack-Storage-Container-Charcoal/dp/B00LARVOAC

Smaller sizes bit chepaer still - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LARVOK2/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=569136327&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00LARVOAC&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1XBVESP0801YNNNQHHAT

not sure which one you are after

Spare ones could be used for bean storage. Do these lids serve as an air puffer?


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Cheers for that, I could maybe stretch to that. So I believe yeah, you pump it and in theory the coffee in the chute should be dispensed.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had one on a rocky many years ago which I bought from John Lewis. It was a nice tight fit on the hopper but wasn't aware it pushed retention out so you may be disappointed. When I sold the rocky it was a good selling point though. Can't remember the size purchased before you ask


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Just spotted this having replied to another post where I suggested the OP look for one. I had one and, believe me, it worked a treat.

But they do look a bit scarce now.

And to think I gave mine away recently to someone who I really shouldn't have.

Cue for a song.... Regrets, I've had a few....


----------

